# MG Vape reviews



## mgvapereviews

Invasion by Sanctuary E-Liquid :

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## mgvapereviews

Sweet Cake by Sanctuary E-Liquid :

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mgvapereviews

Alpha by Emissary Elixir :

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mgvapereviews

Pure PKG by Emissary Elixirs :

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mgvapereviews

Jula Delight by Jula :

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mgvapereviews

Apex by Northern Craft Vapes :

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mgvapereviews

Savage by Northern Craft Vapes :

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mgvapereviews

Semicolon by Steam Masters :

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Much better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mgvapereviews

Thanks youuuu!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Lekker man , more local reviewers ..... good luck bru and remember #gooiwolkepappa ....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## mgvapereviews

Daniel said:


> Lekker man , more local reviewers ..... good luck bru and remember #gooiwolkepappa ....


 
Thanks man i appreciate the optimism!  Will be posting reviews often

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Loving the local Reviews... Keep it up!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

